
Stephen King's 20 Rules for Writers (2018) - fmihaila
http://www.openculture.com/2018/10/stephen-kings-20-rules-writers.html
======
technofiend
For anyone seeking guidance, try the Writing Excuses podcast. Staffed by
successful authors with regularly rotating guests, this Hugo-award-winning
show covers writing topics in depth over 15 minute episodes.

[https://writingexcuses.com/about-2/about/](https://writingexcuses.com/about-2/about/)

------
smt88
For almost all of these rules, I can think of multiple phenomenal, respected
writers who break it regularly.

It's pretty likely that a certain set of rules works for a certain writer and
the content he wants to create, and it won't work at all for someone else.

The only reliable, universal rule for being a good writer that I've ever come
across is: practice.

~~~
bradknowles
It’s been my experience that most “X rules of Y” are more guidelines than
strict rules, at least when it comes to anything that is any kind of artistic
endeavor.

The key is knowing which rules to follow when, and which rules to break — and
when.

But, if you want to write as well as King, and in the same genre or a related
genre, I think you could probably do much worse than to start off by following
his rules.

------
jamestimmins
4\. Avoid adverbs, especially after “he said” and “she said.”

I heard this years ago, and since then, I've noticed how often these adverbs
are used as a crutch. It's a classic example of telling instead of showing.
The best writers almost never break this one.

~~~
kgwxd
It's excesive in kids books and, because it comes after the quote, you've
already said it out loud and you feel obligated to go back and fix your bad
inflection.

------
greggeter
His book "On Writing" is great in audio version. King reads it. It's the only
audio book I've listened to multiple times. Great stuff.

